# Can I use an 18" Dish for FTA



## techtravler (Jun 30, 2005)

I am just learning about FTA . I am looking for an inexspensive or free source for Satellite Tv when I am in my camper. Someone suggested FTA, but so far what I have read refers to 30" dish or larger. Since I will be pulling out the dish when needed and have limited storage space I would like to use an 18"Dish. Is it possible to use one, and if so, can I get anything decent on it. I would like to get at leat some networks.


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

techtravler said:


> I am just learning about FTA . I am looking for an inexspensive or free source for Satellite Tv when I am in my camper. Someone suggested FTA, but so far what I have read refers to 30" dish or larger. Since I will be pulling out the dish when needed and have limited storage space I would like to use an 18"Dish. Is it possible to use one, and if so, can I get anything decent on it. I would like to get at leat some networks.


You'll need the 30" dish.

With the 18" dish, you can get the NASA channel, Angel One, and a bunch of music channels (audio only) free to air.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

yep. 18" is too small. Does't one or both of the DBS companies offer an RV waiver? Im not sure if a regular sub would be 'inexpensive' though.


----------



## techtravler (Jun 30, 2005)

I think one of them allows RV use. However, I don't want to pay even the Minimal Package price for 1 or 2 uses a month.

I guess I need to get a good look at a 30" Dish and see if I can find a storage place for it.


----------



## techtravler (Jun 30, 2005)

Is there anyone satellite that will gove me most of the Network channals? If I do setup with my camper, I will not want to be finding multiple satellites, so I will mainly point at one each trip. Keep in mind I will be doing this manually, no motor.

Also, how tough is it going to be to manually settup each time?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

G10 at 123W has all the networks (sans NBC)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Manually setting up the dish should get easier as you get some practice and success. First get it working in your back yard. Start by getting your platform level so your pole is plumb. Get the approximate elevation and azimuth numbers somewhere; I suggest http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm . Set your receiver to look for a good transponder, then adjust your dish left-right and up-down until you get your best quality signal.

Then when you're out camping, all you'll need is a level and a compass. Get the pole plumb, then start with the same compass reading and elevation that worked before. Depending on how far you travel to camp, you may need to adjust the dish a little, but it shouldn't take long at all. Have fun!

PS, a quick Google search on "Ku folding dish" or "camping dish" shows that there are some companies that make FTA equipment designed for travelling. Check it out.


----------



## tvdxer (Aug 11, 2004)

techtravler said:


> I am just learning about FTA . I am looking for an inexspensive or free source for Satellite Tv when I am in my camper. Someone suggested FTA, but so far what I have read refers to 30" dish or larger. Since I will be pulling out the dish when needed and have limited storage space I would like to use an 18"Dish. Is it possible to use one, and if so, can I get anything decent on it. I would like to get at leat some networks.


FTA is great, although you can't expect to get normal "cable TV" type programming. You will be able to see some network TV channels, lots of news feeds, some educational/semi-mainstream TV, and tons of ethnic TV from many different countries. But don't think it will be a second Dish Network.

An 18" dish is too small for general FTA usage. You'll want at least a 75cm (30") dish, and ideally a 90cm (36") dish.


----------

